# coloscopy with non-relaxing puborect.



## 22590 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to do colonscopy. So, I have to clean my colon. Does anybody know what is the safest way to do that for those who had a non-relaxing puborectalis? The doctor recomended a standard preparation with phosphosoda. He said the phosphosoda will work even with my problem. Does anybody has an experience with phosphosoda colon cleaning and non-relaxing pubo?Thanks in advance, Mike60


----------

